# Configuracion de Laptop Dell 5150 (RESUELTO)

## luronix

Saludos a todos.

Termine de instalar gentoo en una laptop Dell inspiron 5150 con una tarjeta Nvidia GForece 5200 y configre XFree86, con el controlador nvidia, ya que con el nv simplemente no obtenia ningun resultado, y con nvidia obtengo el modo grafico, solo que arranca con mucho ruido en la imagen y aparece con otra señal sobrepuesta (muevo el cursor a la parte derecha de la pantalla y como a la mitad de la pantalla, aparece un segundo puntero del lado derecho de la pnatalla, como si fuera un espejo). He estado buscando información, pero no consigo configurarla de manera correcta. 

Ademas, me envia un mensaje indicando que no puede resolver Symbol__g1XActiveScreen en el modulo /usr/X11R6/lib/moudles/extensions/libdri.a

Agradesco su ayuda de antemano

El problema del Symbol__g1XActiveScreen en el modulo /usr/X11R6/lib/moudles/extensions/libdri.a, se resuelve comentando la linea, no la habia hecho ya que no sabia si afectaba a la configuracion, pero encontre algo en la pàgina de nvidia y dice que se elimiene la linea Load "dri" en XFree86config

Para arreglar el problema, hay que bajar los controladorfes de la paguina de Nvidia instalarlos, configurar la Xfree86config y listo. 

Para los monitores XGA la los valores de refresco que estoy utilizando son:

HSync 30-150

VRef    50-100

Saludos

----------

## einstein1981

estoy en este momento en esa misma computadora, y el sistema funciona perfectamente, si necesitas ayuda avisame, 

lo de los hzinc y vert sinc

son estos

hsinc 43-85

vsinc creo que es 40 -60

pero si buscas en mis posts conseguiras detalladamente como configurar las X, porque me lo han preguntado varias veces

si logras configurar el modem avisame por favor que yo no tengo ni la menor idea de como se hace, tengo adsl asi que nunca lo uso pero me seria de utilidad por si acaso lo necesito algun dia

----------

## cnyx

yo me queria comprar un inspiron 510M estos dias, pero todavia tengo algunas dudas.

Alguno de vosotros tiene la tarjeta wireless Dell TrueMobile 1300 o la intel Pro Wireless 2100? es que quisiera saber si la ha conseguido hacer funcionar alguien. Por lo visto dicen que para la Dell TM no hay drivers para linux y que para la intel hay unos que todavia estan en beta.

sabeis algo de esto?

saludos.

----------

## einstein1981

bueno, el truemobile 1300 lo tiene un amigo y de verdad que no hemos conseguido hacerlo funcionar, asi que de verdad no sési te lo recomendaria,...

aparte de eso la laptop de verdad que funciona muy bien en linux..

----------

## luronix

Einsten1981: Gracias por la ayuda, te voy a tomar la palabra, ya que apenas es el primer problema con el que me encuentro, ya hoy por la mañana apenas terminé la instalación, asi que todabia le falta un rato a esto de la configuración.

cnyx: Desconosco si la tarjeta wireless que mencionas funciona en linux, yo adquiri la laptop sin tarjeta Wireless, adquiri una Linksys y parece ser que si es soportada por linux, cuando llegue alla de plaitco   :Smile: 

----------

## cnyx

ok, la unica razon por la que no me decido a pillarme la wireless intel es porque solo soporta el estandar 802.11b. Mi pregunta es con una wireless del estandar 802.11b me voy a ver muy limitado para conectarme? no me estoy refiriendo a la velocidad (11Mbps me parecen suficientes) lo que pregunto es si este sistema esta destinado a la extincion?

Otra cosa y lo he puesto por ahi pero que sabes de una tarjeta grafica intel extreme de 64MB?sabes si es posible hacerla rular bajo linux?

saludos.

----------

## einstein1981

supongo que con una configuracion basica todas funcionan

de todas maneras metete aqui: www.linux-laptop.net y lee un poco sobre tu modelo

----------

## luronix

Sobre la tarjeta de video que comentas, desconosco si puedas hacerla funcionar en linux, y referente a la Wireless, la mayoria de los lugares publicos con acceso Wireless aqui en México, utilizan 802.11b, sinembargo adquiri una Linksys (que es una subdivision de SISCO) con 802.11g

Saludos

----------

## cnyx

gracias ya lo habia mirado pero no aparece el modelo que quiero.

Alguien sabe algo mas acerca de esta tarjeta grafica?

saludos.

----------

## einstein1981

no sé si esto ayude, pero

http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/linux/graphics.htm

----------

## cnyx

parece que hay drivers oficiales no? tendre un poco de fe y dare el paso a ver que pasa. Gracias luronix por tu info al fina me voy a coger la wireless intel (802.11b) que creo que tambien estan haciendo drivers para linux y si me hace falta algo mejor ya me comprare un PCMCIA.

gracias a los dos, saludos.

PD: si averiguais algo mas sobre esto que me pueda interesar no dudeis en postearlo.

----------

## kcobain

Pillate la intel 802.11b que los drivers libres de intel ya están bastante avanzados y dan buenos resultados, sobre el g y b no creo q tengas muchos problemas, la mayoria de los sitios en los que es red a 54 tambien soportan el estandar b.

Saludos.

----------

## kcobain

se me olvidaba... yo tengo el 500m y me va todo genial, excepto el modem que no lo he necesitado todavia y no lo he probado. XD

----------

## cnyx

gracias kcobain solo una pregunta. el 500m lleva tambien la tarjeta grafica intel extreme? Es por saber si da problemas y si se pueden instalar bien los drivers en gentoo con la aceleracion y todo.

saludos.

----------

## kcobain

sip, lleva la tambine la intel, los drivers los he metido sin problemas con el driver intel 810, lo único que hace falta es meter un parche 855patch o algo asi, para usar la memoria compartida para la tarjeta gráfica.

Saludos.

----------

## cnyx

pues gracias otra vez kcobain, ya te contare cuando tenga el portatil.

saludos.

----------

## cnyx

Bueno pues al fin me lo he comprado. Ahora a esperar a que lo traigan. Por si a alguien le interesa es un Inspiron 510M centrino 1.7Ghz con 1Gb DDR + 60Gb disco por 1300 euros. Ya he googleado bastante y creo que ya tengo claro todo lo de los drivers de la tarjeta grafica y la wireless. Ahora solo falta tenerlo jejeje.

Bueno pues cuando lo tenga ya os contare que tal.

gracias, saludos.

----------

## cnyx

Hola kcobain, ya tengo el portatil. Me puedes decir exactamente que hacer para que funcione la tarjeta grafica con los drivers?

saludos.

PD: el portatil es una maravilla

----------

## kcobain

asi es como lo tengo yo....

primero bajate el 855patch de:

http://www.chzsoft.com.ar/855patch.html

y ejecútalo antes de cargar las X poniendo como parámetro la cantidad de memoria que le "prestas" para la tarjega gráfica, yo por ejemplo la tengo con 16Mb

/usr/X11R6/bin/855patch 16384 

y lo tengo metido init del xdm asi se que lo ejecuta antes de las X  :Very Happy: 

Mas cosas, necesitas tener compilado en el kernel el  AGP GART dentro del kernel (no como modulo)

Luego en la configuración de las X activas el DRI, usas el driver i810 y tambien en la sección device pones VideoRam XXXX segun lo que hayas cargado con el 855patch

# Load "dri" to the Section "Module"

# Driver "i810" in the Section "Device"

# VideoRam to the desired value in the Section "Device"

Ahora bien, mirando la pagina del pavo este que ha hecho el parche pone que dell ha sacado actualizaciones de la bios para X portatiles y ya no hace falta el parche, tengo q probar a ver si han actualizado los 500m ,....

Salu2.

----------

## cnyx

Hola ante todo gracias por contestar. tengo algunas preguntas.

1º El parche ese es para el kernel no?

2º que es eso de una actualizacion de la bios?Mi portatil esta en la lista, eso es bueno?

Y en otro orden de cosas:

3º El portatil me viene de fabrica con una particionde del de 46 MB primaria, a ti tambien? que tiene esa particion? la puedo borrar?

saludos.

----------

## kcobain

Respuestas:

1. el 855patch no es un parche, es un programilla autónomo que se ejecuta antes de levantar el servidor X.

2. Para ver lo de la actualización de la bios visita la pagina de dell.es y busca en downloads a ver si existe la actualización para tu modelo, si existe hazlo y ya no te hace falta el 855patch. (La bios es el software que inicia tu pc, antes de que entre el grub a funcionar)

3. La partición esa debe contener herramientas de DELL de esas llamadas "recuperación de emergencia" y demás, no me hagas mucho caso pq nunca me he parado a mirarlas... io creo que todavia tengo la partición esa por ahi, aunque no creo que tengas ningun problema en eliminarla por completo.

Salu2.

----------

## cnyx

Podrias decirme en que seccion del kernel esta lo de AGP GART? uso el 2.6

gracias, saludos.

----------

## cnyx

mas cosas... acabo de terminar la instalacion de gentoo y he reiniciado. Las fuentes se ven fatal (tan mal que no las distingo) a ti tambien te paso? como lo soluciono? la pantalla es de 1400x1050 tiene algo que ver eso?

lo siento por darte tanto la coña, saludos.

PD: por cierto tampoco veo el grub. Se que esta, porque le doy a enter y entro en gentoo, pero no aparece nada en la pantalla. Alguna idea?

----------

## kcobain

Yo tambien uso 2.6 ... lo del AGPGART en:

Device Drivers =>  Character Devices =>  /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)   

Donde se te ven mal las fuentes? en la consola??  a mi me dio problemas  cuando salia de las X las fuentes de la consola se vian mal, pero meti el framebuffer y listo.

Para lo del grub no pongas la splashimage, ponlo en texto normal

Salu2

----------

## cnyx

otra cosa, que elijo en el kerne vesa o i810?

se me ven mal al arrancar en la consola, todavia no tengo las x. que puede ser?

----------

## kcobain

para el framebuffer el vesa, y eso de que se te vea mal no tengo ni idea de que puede ser... a mi me fue todo OK.

----------

## cnyx

ok, pues ya arranca sin problemas. una cosa he actualizado la bios. tenia la A02 y he puesto la A05 que era la ultima. Ahora tengo un problema cuando hago un startx las X parece que arrancan pero no se ve nada solo la pantalla en negro que luego cambia a rojo, verde, azul, blanco, negro y vuelta a empezar y si no mato las X se tira asi todo el rato. Que hago para que me vaya?

gracias, un saludo.

(editado)

vale ya esta, me faltaba poner "i810" en la seccion Device.

----------

## kcobain

Con la actuazación de la bios te sigue haciendo falta el 855patch?  (mira a ver si quitando ese progrmilla puedes poner resoluciones de mas de 640x480) supuestamente una de las cosas que hace ese upgrade es eso, permite que linux ya pueda gestionar bien la memoria compartida de la tarjeta grafica.

Salu2

----------

## cnyx

a ver las x arrancan, pero la resolucion creo que no es muy buena. Me da la impresion de que es mayor que 640x480 eso casi seguro, pero no consigo la de 1400x1050. Ahora voy a instalar gnome a ver si desde ahi puedo cambiar la resolucion. Con la actualizacion ya no hace falta el parche, porque he reinstalado windows XP y ya va guay (antes de la acutalizacion tambien hacia falta algo para windows).

Otra cosa, le doy soporte para framebuffer pero nada, yo veo las fuentes muy tochas en la consola. tengo vga=792 en el grub pero nada. se te ocurre que puede ser?

saludos.

Por cierto con la actualizacion de la bios ya puedo poner la splash del grub y se ve guay.

----------

## kcobain

Para lo del framebuffer, prueba con vga=773, asi es como lo tengo yo y funciona OK.

Salu2

----------

## cnyx

pues a mi no me tira ehh, lo curioso es que otras veces que lo he puesto y no tenia soporte para framebuffer, simplemente se quedaba la pantalla en negro, pero esta vez no.

Otra cosa, cuando hago un startx me aparece a una resolucion como de 800x600. Como la cambio, es en el XF86Config-4 no?

saludos

----------

## cnyx

Bueno, pues nada creo que esta sera mi ultima preguntilla sobre esto. El framebuffer ya me va guay y todo eso. Lo unico es que las x me tiran a 1024x768 como maximo y ya no se que hacer para que arranquen a 1400x1050. Tu como lo haces? 

Ademas intento cambiar la resolucion desde gnome y solo me da como opciones 1024x768 800x600 640x480.

Supongo que no he puesto bien algo en el XF86Config-4, tu como lo hiciste??

salucos.

Y gracias de nuevo.

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Vete al fichero /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 dentro de ese fichjero tendras algo como:

```

...

Section "Screen"

      ...

      Subsection "Display"

            Depth 16

            Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      EndSubsection

EndSection

...

```

Solo tienes que agregarle en modes la resolucion que necesites, supongo que deberias dejarlo tal que asin...

```

...

Section "Screen"

      ...

      Subsection "Display"

            Depth 16

            Modes "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      EndSubsection

EndSection

...

```

Por cierto... lo de las fuentes dejormadas es bastante normal en las pantallas TFT de los portatiles, lo que te pasaba es que tendrias una resolucion de 640x480... la pantalla la ajusta por defecto a las 1400x1050 que tiene como nativa y como resultado de la interpolacion... se ve fatal... ^_^

----------

## cnyx

el problema es que cambio los modes y los modelines y todo sigue igual. Incluso si los comento y no dejo modes arranca a 1024. La unica forma de la que he conseguido aumentar la resolucion a 1280x1024 es cambiando el Vsync y Hsync. Pero aun a 1280x1020 las fuentes no se acaban de ver con toda la nitidez que se verian a 1400x1280.

Por que no hace caso a los modes ni modelines?

saludos.

PD: como encuentro el Vsync y Hsync mas adecuados para mi monitor?? en manual no lo pone. Hay algun programa para ir probando??

----------

